# Hemangiosarcoma of the Spleen and Heart



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum
I am so sorry to hear about the news about Abby. I hope that she can stay with you guys for a lot longer than anyone expects.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome
Lots of us here have both labs and goldens so you are in the right place!
I'm sorry you are dealing with hemangio.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Abby, my first golden Jake had hemangiosarcoma and it is a horrible disease. 

I hope you have many more days with Abby, and would love to see pictures of her and Jill.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, sorry you have found us under such sad circumstances. I hope you have many more happy days with Abby.
There is some limited research that Yunnan Baiyao can help prolong quality of life in hemangiosarcoma, for a few months. Here's the wiki article about what it is:
Yunnan Baiyao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and an article from a vet magazine:
http://www.ivcjournal.com/articles/yunnan-baiyao-miracle-herb-for-your-clinic/
I know of a couple of holistic/integrative and/or alternative vets in this area who have used it with some success, you might want to discuss it with your vet.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I second the Yunnan Baiyao. My oncology vet had me use it with Bear when she was dx with hemangio.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your kind words, please keep us in your prayers. Right now, we are cooking for her, because the vet told us to keep her on a low sodium diet. Which they both love anyways. Jill our golden is on a diet at the moment to loose some weight, because she has bad hips. If you didn't know any better about Abby, you would think nothing is wrong with her. She being her normal self right now, she loves to fetch and can't understand why we are not playing with her. The vet told us to keep her calm, so no running. But we are talking on her short walks, which she seems to be enjoying. We are just enjoying everyday we have with her and treasure it, no matter how long or short it may be. I will have to sort through some pictures of them and try to post them. =D


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the sad diagnosis. It does not matter if it is your lab that is sick. A lot of us have other breed dogs besides Goldens, I am one of them.
My almost 13 year old lab mix named 'Thunder' died of this terrible cancer January 2 this year. I lost all my four previous dogs to this silent killer, by the time it was diagnosed, it was too late for all four of them.

I hope you have lots more time with your baby.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way, I'm sorry you had to find the Forum due to Abby's illness, but hope you will find support here.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Thoughts and prayers coming your way, I'm sorry you had to find the Forum due to Abby's illness, but hope you will find support here.


Thank you. I did all the research I could on this cancer and then tried researching some more on the cardiac type and that's how I came across this forum. I read a story about someone's golden named Rosie that had it. Like I said before this forum has been very helpful for us.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry for the sad diagnosis. It does not matter if it is your lab that is sick. A lot of us have other breed dogs besides Goldens, I am one of them.
> My almost 13 year old lab mix named 'Thunder' died of this terrible cancer January 2 this year. I lost all my four previous dogs to this silent killer, by the time it was diagnosed, it was too late for all four of them.
> 
> I hope you have lots more time with your baby.


I'm very sorry to hear that about your dogs. This is just an awful cancer.  There is no early testing or early warning signs of it, until it is too late or almost too late. Abby had stopped eating which wasn't like her at all, because she loved to eat all the time. But what worried us the most was that she hadn't peed at all that day. We just thought she had ate something she shouldn't or maybe it was her kidneys, we never thought it would be this. She had fluid around her heart, but opt to have it drained off because when I saw her. I knew it wasn't time for her to go yet, it wouldn't be right if we didn't give her a fight chance at this. But it did caused a bad heart arrhythmia, our vet God bless him searched all over the town for a medicine to help her heart. This medicine has really helped her, she acting like her old self at the moment.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your Abby. After our Golden had her splenectomy you would never have known she had cancer because she ate and played just as she always had. I wish many, many, many good days for Abby and for you.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

This forum isn't like a family, it is family. In your darkest hour you will find love, compassion, and sincere sympathies that will truly help you. 

When I started to write about my dog Grin (he did have some gold in him but I considered him a yellow lab), I was afraid to say he was a lab!!! I laugh at that now, but I thought the forum cops would ban me or something!!! I have since adopted a healthy shepard mix named Maggie that I write about here and everyone is not only cool about it, they want to hear about her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*



Yellow Labby Girl said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that about your dogs. This is just an awful cancer.  There is no early testing or early warning signs of it, until it is too late or almost too late. Abby had stopped eating which wasn't like her at all, because she loved to eat all the time. But what worried us the most was that she hadn't peed at all that day. We just thought she had ate something she shouldn't or maybe it was her kidneys, we never thought it would be this. She had fluid around her heart, but opt to have it drained off because when I saw her. I knew it wasn't time for her to go yet, it wouldn't be right if we didn't give her a fight chance at this. But it did caused a bad heart arrhythmia, our vet God bless him searched all over the town for a medicine to help her heart. This medicine has really helped her, she acting like her old self at the moment.


 I am so very sorry about your Abby-it doesn't matter to us what breed a dog is, we love them all. I, too, have had three or four dogs die of this awful cancer, two were Samoyeds and one was my Golden Girl, Smooch.
This cancer appears suddenly and there is nothing you could have done to prevent it. Keep posting about your sweet Abby.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I lost my golden Raleigh to cardiac hemangiosarcoma, and the only silver lining, if you can say that about such a vicious disease, is that he didnt suffer very much like with bone cancers etc. His last day, he ate steak with his kibble, took a walk with three tennis balls stuffed in his mouth, played with Finn who was young then, and died that afternoon. Not much distress for him or pain. . . It is so hard to come to peace with what a short time these dogs stay with us. Right now, I am frantic about my Finn. It is a comfort they are on our watches, loved and attended too. I hope your girl goes on and on with happy days!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

We had 10 wonderful days of her feeling like her old playful self. This morning we went to wake her up at 5am for her medicine, she didn't want to get up and didn't want to eat. We gave her medicine and put her up on my mother's bed, snuggled up with her and waited for two hours till our Vet opened up. We would rather see our vet than the ER vets again, the vet told us that her heart rate is up and herarrhythmia is back again which is why her breathing has picked back up. The fluid is coming back around her heart, but the vet said she wasn't ready yet. So we are trying Lasix with her heart medicine and let her rest. I can tell she just isn't ready yet, Abby is a tough dog. She isn't in any pain or suffering at the moment. On a slightly funny note, Jill our golden came with us to the Vets. Jill rode shot gun and knocked the car out of gear as we entered into the parking lot and then she turned on the emergency flashers.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

There are many "UP" and "Down" days, many of us have gone through them, I hope you have many more "UP's" than downs. More positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah I have heard of that, she is just having a bit of a down day. But at the moment is she doing better, she got up and came into the kitchen when she heard the animal cracker bag being opened. Also she is drinking water and eating.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

rbi99 said:


> This forum isn't like a family, it is family. In your darkest hour you will find love, compassion, and sincere sympathies that will truly help you.
> 
> When I started to write about my dog Grin (he did have some gold in him but I considered him a yellow lab), I was afraid to say he was a lab!!! I laugh at that now, but I thought the forum cops would ban me or something!!! I have since adopted a healthy shepard mix named Maggie that I write about here and everyone is not only cool about it, they want to hear about her.


I was afraid to post on here, but I wanted to everyone to know of Abby's story. And how thankful I was finding a forum where other owners that had gone through this or going through it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you also for your kind words.

My last two - Thunder and Toby had fluid around the heart. Toby, my golden was at the ER for two days and had fluid removed, it helped him to be able to go home but he was right back at the ER two short days later and there was nothing to be done. With Thunder all was too late. Seems once the heart is involved all is borrowed time.

Keeping your baby in my thoughts and hoping that you have her a while longer.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> Thank you also for your kind words.
> 
> My last two - Thunder and Toby had fluid around the heart. Toby, my golden was at the ER for two days and had fluid removed, it helped him to be able to go home but he was right back at the ER two short days later and there was nothing to be done. With Thunder all was too late. Seems once the heart is involved all is borrowed time.
> 
> Keeping your baby in my thoughts and hoping that you have her a while longer.


You are welcome. 

I wish there was something I could do for her heart. If only it wasn't in her heart. They told us she has a 2 inch mass in her heart. But right now, the lasix seems to be helping her. She came into the living room a little bit ago when we were trying to get a big bug. "Like, hey. What are you guys doing?" is what she looked like.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

We had a bit of a rough morning again, not as bad as the other morning. We called the vet and he told us to bring her by so he could check her heart rate out. He told us that her heart doing good at the moment, and that we could stop the lasix and reduced her heart medicine back to every 12 hours. The medicines really just drag her down, right now she doing good. Keep on sending us your prayers and good thoughts for Abby. Jill enjoys riding shot gun, laying her chin on the gear shifter and turning on the emergency flashers about 4 times while we waited in the parking lot.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry as we all are that you and Abby are having to go through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I too have a 9 year old girl with hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. They gave her 3 months to live on 2/26. Here we are 6/20 and she is still a happy girl. I'm very thankful that I've been blessed with this extra time with my Bridgette Anne. Charish every moment you have with Abby.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

california gold said:


> I'm so sorry as we all are that you and Abby are having to go through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I too have a 9 year old girl with hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. They gave her 3 months to live on 2/26. Here we are 6/20 and she is still a happy girl. I'm very thankful that I've been blessed with this extra time with my Bridgette Anne. Charish every moment you have with Abby.


Thank you. I just wished that this wasn't in her heart.  Like our vet said this could be the start of the end, but Abby just isn't ready to go just yet. She may be laying around a lot, but she isn't suffering yet. Her breathing is good, no panting. And all she wants to eat is her dog food. Here we were cooking chicken breast. But she just wants her kibble right now, plus she is drinking water really good. Each morning we keep thinking this might be it, but she seems to feel better when the afternoon and evening comes around. But even our vet is amazed that she had made this long, because on the day we got her out of the ER vets and took her to see her normal vet. He really thought she might just go in her sleep that night, but she didn't and it had been about two weeks now. Abby is a tough dog just like my mom chocolate lab Brandy was. The ER vets wanted to put her down and my mother said no, and Brandy lived for right at almost another year. Each day with Abby is such a treasure, it's been wonderful just having her in the house even if she sleeping on her bed, just wagging her tail when talk to her. She isn't a very cuddly, lovely dog, but just having her with us is wonderful.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so so sorry. We lost our Hazel a year ago to a cardiac hemangio tumor inside her heart. Is abby's inside? Enjoy these days, they are truly special. We even had a photographer come over before she went really downhill. I am so happy to have those photos. 

How is Lasik helping her? That is great to hear.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> I am so so sorry. We lost our Hazel a year ago to a cardiac hemangio tumor inside her heart. Is abby's inside? Enjoy these days, they are truly special. We even had a photographer come over before she went really downhill. I am so happy to have those photos.
> 
> How is Lasik helping her? That is great to hear.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I'm sorry for your lost. They didn't tell if it was on the inside or the outside, they just said it was about 2 inches. That it came from the masses on her spleen. I bet you got some really wonderful pictures of Hazel. Abby was always pretty easy to take pictures of, our golden Jill isn't so much. Every time I go to grab the camera to get a snap of her, she turned her head or moved altogether. I did go out a day later after we brought Abby home and got a camcorder and got some wonderful footage of her feeling like her old self.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Thank you. I'm sorry for your lost. They didn't tell if it was on the inside or the outside, they just said it was about 2 inches. That it came from the masses on her spleen. I bet you got some really wonderful pictures of Hazel. Abby was always pretty easy to take pictures of, our golden Jill isn't so much. Every time I go to grab the camera to get a snap of her, she turned her head or moved altogether. I did go out a day later after we brought Abby home and got a camcorder and got some wonderful footage of her feeling like her old self.


I've been following your thread and my heart goes out to Abby, you and your family. I know you feel like you're on a rollercoaster ride. This forum has been a great place for support for me, as I hope it is for you. I'd love to see a picture of her. It helps when I'm sending her positive thoughts and cyber hugs. Abby, you're a trooper! ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> I've been following your thread and my heart goes out to Abby, you and your family. I know you feel like you're on a rollercoaster ride. This forum has been a great place for support for me, as I hope it is for you. I'd love to see a picture of her. It helps when I'm sending her positive thoughts and cyber hugs. Abby, you're a trooper! ??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It really has been a rolleroaster ride here lately with her. On Thursday we thought we might have to put her to sleep, but the vet told us she was alright. Just her heart rate was up and to increase the heart medicine to every 8 hours instead of every 12 hours, and give her the lasik to help with the fluid around her heart. But this makes her very dopey and sleeps a lot and she didn't want to eat. So we call the vet back the next day, took her to see him really quick for her heart rate. He told us it seems to be back to normal and so go back to every 8 hours of the heart medicine and stop the lasik. Over the weekend she just laid a lot but did eat and drink more and going to the bathroom. But around 11:30pm last night, she woke up and started to pant and haven't slept much since then. She is so full of energy like she is wired. I hate to say that. We are afraid that she might have a heart attack if we can' get her to calm down some and sleep. So we called the vet again and told him what was going on now. Now we are giving a half dose of heart medicine as well as her normal dose tonight. I hope this helps her. I hate seeing her like this too. Thank you, this forum has been a great help for me and support as well. We thank everybody for their prayers and good thoughts that have been sent her way.  When I first found out about her cancer, I was very upset. All I could do was cry and lay next to her and pet her, but my mom told me that I should try not to cry and enjoy the time with her. After that, I decided I had to be strong for Abby, no more crying, just enjoy everyday we get with her. I can cry all I want later, but right she needs me to be strong. Abby wouldn't want me to be sad and cry all the time. I'll have to upload a picture of her later, the computer I'm on now doesn't have them on it. Thank you for your good thoughts and hugs. =D


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

So sorry you are going through this, I'm glad you are getting some support from the forum, we are thinking about Abby and you. Enjoy the time you have, lots of time to cry later.


----------



## misty2014 (Jun 16, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about Abby. My gorgeous golden retriever Misty passed away aged 8 on the 14th june from hemangiosarcoma of the heart. Enjoy every minute you have with your girl. I wish I had found this forum before she passed but it has gave me help in understanding more about the illness. Sending my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We are also very sorry to hear about Abby. One thing to be happy about: you can spend some time with her before she goes. We had never heard of hemangiosarcoma, and we didn't pick up on the signs. We thought our Haley (in our avatar) was just slowing down a little prematurely at 11. We found out in his last few days that he had hemangiosarcoma in the lungs and heart, and then there was no time left.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

How's Abby doing today?


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

california gold said:


> How's Abby doing today?


We are still trying to find the right dosage for her heart medicine. It's just something we have to play with, every 8 hours seems to be too much and every 12 hours works for a few days but then her heart rate goes up. So we trying her normal 8 hours doses with one pill in between there. But she isn't bouncing off the walls today, still wants to eat us out of house and home. She looks good in her face and eyes, just wish she would sleep a little more or just relax. She seems to be spooked easy since yesterday.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> We are also very sorry to hear about Abby. One thing to be happy about: you can spend some time with her before she goes. We had never heard of hemangiosarcoma, and we didn't pick up on the signs. We thought our Haley (in our avatar) was just slowing down a little prematurely at 11. We found out in his last few days that he had hemangiosarcoma in the lungs and heart, and then there was no time left.


Thank you. That's what we thought was happening with Abby, that she was just slowing down because she was getting older. She used to jump on the beds at night but she had stopped that for a good while, we just thought it was her hips and legs getting older. And some times she didn't want to go out and play or play for just a little bit. This is just an awful cancer with very little to no warning signs until it is almost/too late.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Rookie's Dad said:


> So sorry you are going through this, I'm glad you are getting some support from the forum, we are thinking about Abby and you. Enjoy the time you have, lots of time to cry later.


This forum has been a great support system for me. It's nice to have other people to talk that have gone through/going through this. Not everybody understands, to us our dogs aren't just a dog. They are family. We are enjoying the days and nights with Abby, even the bad ones. Right now, she seems more like her old self. It's just trying to her heart arrhythmia her in check. So we are playing with the medicine dosing, right now might be a good combo.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

misty2014 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Abby. My gorgeous golden retriever Misty passed away aged 8 on the 14th june from hemangiosarcoma of the heart. Enjoy every minute you have with your girl. I wish I had found this forum before she passed but it has gave me help in understanding more about the illness. Sending my thoughts and prayers.


I'm sorry for your lost. Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.  I came across this forum when I was researching about this cancer, looking for more information about the heart. Seeing if there was anything we could do her heart. This forum has been a big support for me.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wishing you many many more days months even years with your Abby. Enjoy every moment❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this with Abby. We lost our Jack to hemangio three months ago. We didn't know anything was wrong until the day he died and it was too late. Enjoy all the special quiet moments with your precious girl and I wish for you many more days with her!
I'd love to see a pic too if you ever get around to it


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry about the bad news. I hope you all have many special moments, days, weeks, months, and years together yet to come. Enjoy every second of your time together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*



Yellow Labby Girl said:


> First off I wanted to say how helpful this forum has been for me and family. I know this is a golden retriever forum and yes we do have a 12 year old golden named Jill, but the one that is sick with this horrible silent killer is in my yellow lab of 9 years named Abby. And this isn't allowed that's fine I just wanted to say that this is the only site that I have been able to find where owners and their families are talking about this cancer. Like I said before this forum has been extremely helpful for me and my family.


I am so very sorry to hear that your sweet Abby has this disease. My Hubby and I have lost three dogs to hemangiosarcoma. I hope you will enjoy every day to the fullest and take lots of pics. Just hug her and tell her how much you love her!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks everybody for your thoughts and prayers for Abby. Sorry, I haven't posted in a while. I had to go back to work this week, but thankfully they gave me short shifts. Right now, Abby seems to be doing good. We are still working with her heart medicine on trying to find the right dosing. She slept really good last night and today and haven't been panting to many. Of course the strong summer heat would have to show too.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm happy that your work is understanding and so happy that Abby is doing well right now! Hopefully she gets some cool summer days soon!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

ang.suds said:


> I'm happy that your work is understanding and so happy that Abby is doing well right now! Hopefully she gets some cool summer days soon!


So was I. I wasn't very sure if they would understand or not. So do I, the heat is awful right now. So, we are just taking her out for the potty and letting her go for short walks in the early morning or after the sun has gone down.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> So was I. I wasn't very sure if they would understand or not. So do I, the heat is awful right now. So, we are just taking her out for the potty and letting her go for short walks in the early morning or after the sun has gone down.


I think we're all in for a hot summer which is tough on us and our kids. Early morning and evening walks are what we do here in SW Forida. 87 right now..ugh. We were 97 today - broke a record. Tell Abby it could be worse. Hang in there! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> I think we're all in for a hot summer which is tough on us and our kids. Early morning and evening walks are what we do here in SW Forida. 87 right now..ugh. We were 97 today - broke a record. Tell Abby it could be worse. Hang in there!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We haven't broke any records here in NC yet, but it has been pretty darn hot though. But at least today wasn't too bad, we got a thunderstorm and that helped cool things down a little bit.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

So far today was a good day for Abby, she seems to be feeling good. She greeting us when we come in the door and barking for dinner. Also, she is finally getting some good rest too. Earlier during the week she wasn't sleeping much at all. I plan on uploading some pictures of her, as soon as I re upload my pictures back to my computer again.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Just stopping in to say thinking of you and Abby. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*



Yellow Labby Girl said:


> So far today was a good day for Abby, she seems to be feeling good. She greeting us when we come in the door and barking for dinner. Also, she is finally getting some good rest too. Earlier during the week she wasn't sleeping much at all. I plan on uploading some pictures of her, as soon as I re upload my pictures back to my computer again.


Glad that Abby had a good day and we'd love to see the pictures of her!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

california gold said:


> Just stopping in to say thinking of you and Abby. Sending good vibes your way.


Thank you! =D Right now, we are having some good days. She comes when she hears food bags being rattled or opened about. But, being stubborn about drinking water though. We have to put chicken in it to get her to drink it.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Glad that Abby had a good day and we'd love to see the pictures of her!


Thanks! I have tomorrow off from work, so I should have some times to upload my photos to my computer. But so far, Abby is having good days.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so glad she is having good days!
You gotta love a little lab love!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm so glad she is having good days!
> You gotta love a little lab love!


Thanks! =D So far we are having a good week. My mom thinks Abby misses me when I am work though. She told me that she doesn't seem to do much when I am not there. She greeted me when I got out of my car today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*



Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Thanks! =D So far we are having a good week. My mom thinks Abby misses me when I am work though. She told me that she doesn't seem to do much when I am not there. She greeted me when I got out of my car today.


Aw-ww!! Give Abby some big kisses!!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Aw-ww!! Give Abby some big kisses!!


Will do!  The last two days Abby hasn't been having too great of days, but I think it is because of the hurricane coming by us and then fireworks last night.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear she has had some rough days. Hopefully she perks up now that the loud bangs are over.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Sending hugs to Abby!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

We had to give her a lasik this afternoon, Abby wasn't doing so well and her gums was a little pale. But she starting to perk up some now, she did eat some dog food and her gums are pinking up too. She isn't drinking much, so we are having to use a medicine dropping filled with water and squirt it down her throat. She needs the water because of the lasik. Stupid people keep on shooting off fireworks today.  I wish they would stop it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor girl. I hope she feels better soon.
Do you have her on yunnan bayaoi?


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> Poor girl. I hope she feels better soon.
> Do you have her on yunnan bayaoi?


Thanks. I have thought about it, I haven't because I don't want it to react to her heart medicine she is on. But I have really thought. I feel like this is the start of the end.  While I was at work, my parents told me that she collapsed in the front yard. They got her back in the house and began to give her some sugar water. Thinking maybe her sugar could be low, she hasn't ate much and the lasik really does dehydrate them. I have a feeling the fluid is building up in her heart again.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you have a vet you are working with? Maybe ask them how the YB would effect the heart meds.
I hope she rallys and you have lots more time with her.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> Do you have a vet you are working with? Maybe ask them how the YB would effect the heart meds.
> I hope she rallys and you have lots more time with her.


Sorry, it took so long to reply back. I have been with work and Abby is feeling better. My mom took her to the vet on Monday and he thinks we can maybe start to wing her off the heart medicine. She has perked up a lot in the last couple of days.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh that's great news to hear. Give her a big hug!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, glad to hear Abby is doing better.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll be sure to give Abby the hugs.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Sorry, it took so long to reply back. I have been with work and Abby is feeling better. My mom took her to the vet on Monday and he thinks we can maybe start to wing her off the heart medicine. She has perked up a lot in the last couple of days.


That's good news! So glad Abby is doing better! Give her a hug from Jeanie!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*

Please give beautiful Abbey some big hugs and kisses!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh man. I'm so sorry to hear this awful diagnosis. I second the use of Yunnan. Certainly can't hurt. Here's to many more days with lovely Abbey!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay guys, I need your help. Can they have nose bleeds? We took Abby out about 30 mins ago for the night, and mom found a small spot of fresh blood on the carpet. But this blood has gone through the carpet very deeply and it's fresh. No one but Abby was in that room. So, I wonder if maybe her nose bled some and then she woke up and licked it off her nose, because I can't find any trace of blood on her. I checked her mouth, looked all over her.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Okay guys, I need your help. Can they have nose bleeds? We took Abby out about 30 mins ago for the night, and mom found a small spot of fresh blood on the carpet. But this blood has gone through the carpet very deeply and it's fresh. No one but Abby was in that room. So, I wonder if maybe her nose bled some and then she woke up and licked it off her nose, because I can't find any trace of blood on her. I checked her mouth, looked all over her.


I wish I could help! Poor Abby. I would call the vet/oncologist asap. Hydrogen peroxide is the best for blood clean uo. Color safe too. Give Abby and ear rub for me! Sending Abby Mojo and pawsitive thoughts.?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> I wish I could help! Poor Abby. I would call the vet/oncologist asap. Hydrogen peroxide is the best for blood clean uo. Color safe too. Give Abby and ear rub for me! Sending Abby Mojo and pawsitive thoughts.?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, will do! =D We called the vet this morning and gave him an update on things. He told us that if it doesn't get any worst then we are okay. But we are having a bad day today, she had a good week and weekend though. Right now, Abby is doing alright. It just scares us when she isn't having a good day.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry she isn't having a good day. I hope she perks up for you.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> Sorry she isn't having a good day. I hope she perks up for you.


Thanks. She is doing better than she was earlier today.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

So here are a few pictures of Abby, this was the day we got to bring her home from the ER vet. Oh and the last picture is of Jill our golden, Abby's older sister that is 12 years old. Abby is only 9 years old.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Abby and Jill are beautiful! I'm just now reading about your dear Abby, I don't have much time to come on the forum lately. I'm very sorry that you and Abby are going thru this terrible time. It is very scary when you know that they have this devastating disease and they have bad days. What did they vet think about the blood that you found? Just a thought, but the last year that we had our boy Max, the air conditioner dried out his nasal passages and he would have nose bleeds every now and then. Not much blood, but just scary. Please know that we will keep you and Abby in our thoughts that you have more sweet time that is free of pain.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad she is doing a little better. Did you ask your vet about adding yunnan bayaio to the mix.
They are both beautiful!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Any update? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Thanks, will do! =D We called the vet this morning and gave him an update on things. He told us that if it doesn't get any worst then we are okay. But we are having a bad day today, she had a good week and weekend though. Right now, Abby is doing alright. It just scares us when she isn't having a good day.


It would me too. I understand. Come on Abby! Feel better sweetness..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> So here are a few pictures of Abby, this was the day we got to bring her home from the ER vet. Oh and the last picture is of Jill our golden, Abby's older sister that is 12 years old. Abby is only 9 years old.


Abby and Jill are beautiful. I can tell they're sisters! What sweet smiles they have mom. Ear rubs and nose kisses girls from Jeanie, Brie and Dancer! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you! I'm glad everyone find them so cute looking. Abby is doing good today, she looks good too. So, right now we are having some good days ahead of us. We aren't very sure what the exact cause is that makes her crash as my mom calls it. I think it is either a tumor rupturing or her heart arrhythmia is really kicking in. I feel it the second one most of the time, because it scares her. But right now, she looking really good. =D


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*



Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Thank you! I'm glad everyone find them so cute looking. Abby is doing good today, she looks good too. So, right now we are having some good days ahead of us. We aren't very sure what the exact cause is that makes her crash as my mom calls it. I think it is either a tumor rupturing or her heart arrhythmia is really kicking in. I feel it the second one most of the time, because it scares her. But right now, she looking really good. =D


So glad to hear Abby had a good day!
Abby and Jill are just beautiful Sisters!!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear Abby had a good day!
> Abby and Jill are just beautiful Sisters!!


Thank you!  I should had said they are more like mother and daughter. Jill has always mothered Abby from the first day we got her. Jill would up get upset if we would pick Abby from the ground near her, like "Hey! That is my baby you have there!" Jill taught Abby how to catch lizards or at least tried too, because when we were moving and Abby was still a few months old. We found two lizards in the kitchen that were still alive and kicking, it had to been them two. XD One time it was could outside and had to go outside for some people to look at our house, Jill laid down on the ground and Abby laid on her tail. Plus, Jill always licks Abby face all over when we are about to take them for a car ride. 

But today, Abby is looking and feeling a lot better. She has been barking a lot because Jill is barking at everything that moves in the front yard.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay for good days!!! Keep it up and update us


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Thank you!  I should had said they are more like mother and daughter. Jill has always mothered Abby from the first day we got her. Jill would up get upset if we would pick Abby from the ground near her, like "Hey! That is my baby you have there!" Jill taught Abby how to catch lizards or at least tried too, because when we were moving and Abby was still a few months old. We found two lizards in the kitchen that were still alive and kicking, it had to been them two. XD One time it was could outside and had to go outside for some people to look at our house, Jill laid down on the ground and Abby laid on her tail. Plus, Jill always licks Abby face all over when we are about to take them for a car ride.
> 
> But today, Abby is looking and feeling a lot better. She has been barking a lot because Jill is barking at everything that moves in the front yard.


We love the good days! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Cuddysmom said:


> Yay for good days!!! Keep it up and update us
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Will do guys! =D We are still having a good week so far.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear she is having a good week.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Yay Abbey!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*

So glad Abby is having a good week!!:wavey:


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

She is doing good today, in fact full of herself. She wanted to play fetch which don't do with her anymore, because of her heart. I don't her to run so much or so fast that she ruptures the tumor in her heart. When I think about it, we were lucky that, that didn't happen. Because she would run non stop and so hard. But we should had know something wasn't right because she wouldn't want to play sometimes. We just thought it was her teeth hurting her. So my mom takes her for walks and I sit with Jill out on the front yard, sometimes even video tape them. Been barking along with Jill and ran around my dad's car when he got home. Like I told my mom if she was to pass in her sleep tonight, I wouldn't feel too bad about it. Because she had a really good day, but I hope she has many more good days to come.  I also ended up finding some baby pictures of her tonight, of the first or second week we got her. At times she doesn't even look real, she looks like a stuffed toy. Because she was such a pretty puppy! But everyone says that about their dogs, there isn't an ugly one out there, they are all beautiful! I even found a great one of her and me sitting sit by sit on the stairs. These are now by my bedside.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yessssssss!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope she has many more good days ahead.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I have some very bad news. Abby passed away this morning around 3:40am ish. It didn't last long she gasped for a few times and then that was it. She died at home with my mom, dad, Jill, and myself there for her. Rest in Peace my sweetie puppy Abby. You will always be loved forever and never forgotten. You will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> I am so very sorry.


Thank you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

RIP Abby


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Rest easy Abby


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Abby.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

She was at home surrounded by those she loved most.

But I know how hard it is to be the one left behind. My heart goes out to you at this painful time.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Your beautiful girl went on her own terms. She wants you and her family to find peace with that.
She's running free now and there's a whole army of our fur babies at the Bridge and they will take care of her.
RIP sweet Abby.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your Abby. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you everybody. Thank you for your prayers and your good thoughts and just thinking about her everybody. You guys were just strangers but you all cared about her and I thank you all.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read that you lost your beloved Abby. It is so devastating to lose them.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How you holding up? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so very sorry Abbey lost her fight. What a trooper she was, she had a good day and went to the Bridge on her own terms. I'll always remember Abbey, I thank you for sharing Abbey with us. May you find peace in knowing you were a great Mom and the many wonderful memories of your Abbey girl. 
Run free sweet Abby to the Rainbow Bridge. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Abbey

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I wanted to say thank you to everyone who prayed and sent out good thoughts to Abby. And thank you for helping me through this hard time and listening to me, it really meant a lot to me. I'm sorry I haven't been on sooner, but I had to go back to work with working 8 and 1/2 hours days back to back and then I ended up sick and trying to help me mom and Jill with this.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been off the Forum for a bit and just caught up with your post about Abby. I'm glad she had a great last day and very sorry for your loss. It's so very hard to lose our kids at any age. RIP sweet Abby.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

california gold said:


> I've been off the Forum for a bit and just caught up with your post about Abby. I'm glad she had a great last day and very sorry for your loss. It's so very hard to lose our kids at any age. RIP sweet Abby.


Thank you. She really did have a wonderful last day with us, the weather was really nice for her too. It wasn't too hot and humid, a nice breeze blew about and she wanted to play fetch and she even laid down on the front porch for a little bit before coming in the for the night. I just can't believe she is gone.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

oakleysmommy said:


> So sorry to hear this ❤
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I know the feeling 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is so hard to lose them. Fly like the wind sweet Abby Labby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> It is so hard to lose them. Fly like the wind sweet Abby Labby!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you.


----------

